# AR-15 Barrel length



## digdugcrew (Dec 1, 2008)

I am looking at an AR-15. - will buy it this Friday&#8230;

What do I loose or gain going with a 16" vs. a 20" barrel?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Here is about the best article around on barrel length on 223 vs velocity.

http://www.accuratereloading.com/223sb.html


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

You lose about 4 inches of barrel length 

I have been very happy with my DMPS 16", but I was wondering the same thing when I bought mine.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Neat article. Thank you.

Pete


----------



## Aznative (Apr 6, 2009)

I may start an argument here, but IMHO barrel length has no impact on accuracy. Remember Newton's law of "once an object is in motion, it will remain in motion unless another force acts upon it". Once the bullet leaves the barrel, it will continue to go straight the direction the barrel is pointed unless other forces act upon it. The forces that act on a bullet once it leaves the barrel are escaping gases(make sure the crown is in good condition), gravity, wind, air density, and humidity. Therefore the crown is more important in my opinion that barrel length. Barrel length does have a direct impact on velocity which affects long range trajectory. I have a 16" pencil barreled chrome lined AR that shoots submoa. I know I was lucky on that one.


----------



## digdugcrew (Dec 1, 2008)

Ended up going with a DPMS classic 20 also bought a JP trigger assembly 
has anyone installed one of these?


----------

